# Australian F88 Austeyr Family of Weapons and Eqpt (pics too)



## 1feral1 (24 Oct 2004)

Well,after returning for yet another range exercise, I will endeavour to post some pics of this weapons system for all to see.

Here is a pic of myself (centre) with two other members of our TP. All of have F88 rifles, but the bloke on the left is carrying a F88SA1 with detachable optics and Picatinny rail.

The pics of the F88SA1 w/M203PI were taken a few months back, and the 3rd is a close up of RM Equipment's M203PI as made for the ADF. The interbar mount is ADI designed, and there is another EX version of the F88 called the V3 or Mk3 (depends on who you talk too, but I have seen it) which as a RAS system on the bbl, and detachable trigger guard for mounting stuff on the RAS ( Rem 870, M203 PI, etc). Also an improved sight for the GLA.

The V3 is heavier, and I do not know where it will stand, or even if it will be adopted, but other countries may be interested in adopting/purchasing it. In the past The Philippines and yes Indonesia have purchased small qty's of ADI produced F88s.

The bottom pic is us gassing up a L119 Hamel 105mm field gun. Gas used is nitrogen, and the pressure must be kept at about 750PSI. Hence it can be a real pain, as the gas can leak into the recouperator, and cause all sorts of problems.

In our GMV armourer's vehicle we carry an assortment of equipment for the repair of small arms, and this gun. In the near future, during the AASAM tasking in Singleton from 06-26 Nov, I will be taking a variety of pics, including some good pics of the GMV, and I would encourage and EME/REME/RCEME types who 'patrol' this site to add any comments or suggestions about the vehicle's design. 

This gun, in my oppinion is over engineered, and is a true maintenance nightmare.


----------



## jonsey (25 Oct 2004)

It's pretty. And, isn't it the rifle that the one guy used in the movie Die Hard?


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Oct 2004)

It could ahve been as a lot of bad guys on the movies lately have been using the AUG.


Cheers,

Wes


----------

